

Show HN: Pivotal Tracker Hygiene Grader, Are your tasks up to date? - jpatil
https://www.tenxer.com/grader/hygiene/pivotal/

======
jpatil
We built this free little app because we saw a lot of our Pivotal Tracker
customers were doing a bad job of keeping their stories/ tasks up to date. To
know if you are on schedule to deliver or get any metrics, your PT projects
need to be up to date. We looked at over 250 PT projects to come up with some
algorithms to determine if your team is keeping Tracker up to date. Feedback
appreciated!

